
Google pollutes new Chrome tabs with 'article suggestions' - davb
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/24/google-pollutes-new-chrome-tabs-with-article-suggestions-heres-how-to-disable-them/
======
stephenr
That you need to turn off _hidden_ settings to disable this shit makes it
pretty clear Google wants this to become the norm. How long till the "for you"
suggestions include ad results?

